# Need Tech Help On Track



## BLOTTO (Apr 14, 2006)

My Track Is Built, Now I Need Braid, Power Supply And How To Book For Dummies...


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

What exactly is the nature of your problem?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## BLOTTO (Apr 14, 2006)

Where Do I Buy The Braided Wire (i Assume That's What's Used) For My 1/32 Track And Also What Should I Use For A Power Supply? Track Is 4 Lane Oval 6'x12'. And To Make It Harder, I'm On A Budget, Thanks


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*looky looky*

afxToo has it covered...



AfxToo said:


> Contact Ed Bianchi through his email address on his web site http://www.horacepro.com/ .


----------

